# Bumper pull versus goose neck and other trailers



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in the market for a trailer and will be purchasing a truck to pull it. I want reliable (I drive a Honda that never breaks down and expect the same in truck/trailer)...... 

So, tell me..... bumper pull- what is good and not good about them?

Goose neck- what is good and not good.....

Slant load.....

Straight load......


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I find it much easier to pull and back a gooseneck. I had one bumper pull...goosenecks my last three  Went from a 2 horse, to a stock combo and ended up with my 4 horse 4Star


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think it really depends on what you like. But after saying that, it also what is most comfy for your horse too.

I have always been told once you get a GN you will never go back. My friend loves hers and she can load anything in it. As said before its eaiser to back and pull.

I own a 2h straight BP. Pulling and backing can be tricky but the only problem I had with my trailer is that my horses were used to stock or slants. It took some time to train all 3 to willingly go in and out. Slants tend to be easier for horses to load.

Most importantly have fun! Good luck.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I had a small 2 horse bumper pull and my horse hated it... totally hated to get into it and went crazy if she couldn't see out. (I would have to open the small front window) I then bought a used modified stock trailer that is perfect for 3 horses.

My horses have no problems jumping into/out of the stock trailer, it is open and they feel fine in it. They can see out the slat slides. 

I could NEVER get the hang of backing a bumper pull but could put that gooseneck anywhere, granted I sometimes had to pull up/back up several times. I had never pulled a trailer before getting the bumper pull which I only kept 6 months. The gooseneck was such a breeze pulling and backing compared to the bumper pull. 

My suggestion would be to find a friend that has both and pull and back each type.

Rhonda


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I also like the GN's better, and my dream trailer is a Sundowner 2 horse slant. Very comfortable for horses. however, my experience is like most with a standard 20 ft. (and larger) stock gooseneck that you can pull anything in. Animals bump around in them but horses can see out very nicely. (just be careful if you saddle up before you load as horses can get caught up in the open areas) Just remember, the bigger the trailer the stronger the truck (weight limits loaded, etc.) and the more gas to pull. If you have one horse you may not want a 20 ft. trailer; its kind of an overkill. Cost might also be a factor, and there is a difference. I bought a Dodge mega cab 4x4 just before the gas prices started to rise...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm going to practice backing up my first ever BP trailer tomorrow. I'll weigh in after then!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

The truck you decide to purchase can also be a deciding factor. I have a short bed truck and I have been told that it's just not a good idea to get a gooseneck trailer. Something to do with the relation of the axles to the back of the truck and the hitch needing to be over the rear axles, or was it in between the axles? I don't even pretend to understand.

So I am going with a bumper pull. My trainer gave me lessons on hers, within an hour or so, I was comfortable hitching it up, pulling it and backing it up and I have NEVER pulled a trailer or even backed a vehicle up other than out of a driveway. 

As far as straight vs slant, I have been told that a horse can wreck their knees on the manger of a straight. Also told that if a horse slips in a slant they can slide under the divider. So I have no idea what I am going to buy yet, looking at both right now.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Good to know about the manger on the straight loads. Mine has mangers and I was already thinking about padding it just in case.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Delfina said:


> The truck you decide to purchase can also be a deciding factor. I have a short bed truck and I have been told that it's just not a good idea to get a gooseneck trailer. Something to do with the relation of the axles to the back of the truck and the hitch needing to be over the rear axles, or was it in between the axles? I don't even pretend to understand.
> 
> So I am going with a bumper pull. My trainer gave me lessons on hers, within an hour or so, I was comfortable hitching it up, pulling it and backing it up and I have NEVER pulled a trailer or even backed a vehicle up other than out of a driveway.
> 
> As far as straight vs slant, I have been told that a horse can wreck their knees on the manger of a straight. Also told that if a horse slips in a slant they can slide under the divider. So I have no idea what I am going to buy yet, looking at both right now.


 
Not so on the truck factor. I have a F250 short bed ext cab.I pull a 3h sl w/ an 8ft LQ. The hitch is mounted over the axels, I added a SB1 extender hitch for the trailer and it sets the trailer back 9inches which make it great for sharp turning and I have had no issues with in any way. If buying a GN your best bet is to have a 3/4 ton truck with a good size gas motor or go diesel..


----------

